# Error found on main page



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You will also notice that you can easily do more now on this homepage, you have your buddy list, you can easily view new THREATS or all new posts since your last visit, and you can easily access your bookmarks and notepad as well.

It should be THREADS not THREATS


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't see where it says threats?!?!?!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I just pm'ed Scott, he fixed it in a jiffy (first time I used pm's but since there is a new main page which I can access everything and see everything so much easier I decided to use it).


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Freudian Slip maybe?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey the spell check liked it


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Damn spell check. Do as I mean, not as I say!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Spell check's should be created to read our minds. Wait, never mind. Let's not create another hal.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You don't want to see whats on my mind...


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

lol


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I never even used the spell check. I was actually was reading what was created. I never thought about using it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The spell check here is awsome! Chris did a great job on it. Its really fast even for those of us on dial up.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea, its one of the better ones out there. Its very impressive!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah Chris did good on the spell check!! I like the way he modified to it be more friendly, and now it knows most of the DBS words which makes it much easier to use.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

actually, "threats" seems appropriate for a board called DBStalk...(oops, crossing threats..er.threads here...sorry)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

hehe, he must have been thinking of something else when he was typing j/k


----------

